# JBL CS1215 Subwoofer [Honest Review] for Car and Home audio



## bhvm (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello Friends,
Today we will be reviewing a Simple, Budget Subwoofer that goes by the name of JBL CS1215 or CS1215B. I was looking for a Pocket friendly, Sealed Woofer for my car and home use. I found this JBL woofer for quite a bargain at around INR 4k. The Woofer came with Factory designed Sealed box which is quite good. I hunted the Net about for a week but could't find any decent reviews for this product, so here I am posting my own review to help others decide.

*The Spec-*
Type	12 inch (300 mm) Subwoofer 
Series	CS 
Peak power	1100 W 
RMS power	275 W 
Sensitivity	90 dB 
Frequency response	35Hz-200Hz 
Impedance	4 ohm 
Voice Coil Diameter	50 mm 
Mounting Depth 	153 mm

*The Build-*
The Subwoofer Comes with a Sealed Box. I always prefer sealed boxes as they deliver tighter, More accurate Box. The Box design is Sturdy and is Covered in Black Carpet. There are 2 Steel bars to protect the subwoofer cone. The Look is very classy although I sometimes feel worried that Bags/Luggage Placed in Car could damage the Woofer cone. A full Grille would be welcome here.

The woofer box is deeper than I would like and hence eats up the last row seats which could be a problem for some of you.

*Connection-*
The Screw type Quick disconnect Connections are Located at the Back of woofer. Being a Single voice coil, Connections are as simple at it gets.

*Woofer Quality-*
Being a budget woofer, I won't be very critical about the Quality. The Woofer cone is made of Fiber. The surround Is made of Rubber. The Excursion capablity is Medium. This is not a woofer that could blow your ears off. Rather, its a simple product to augment the low end of your system. Its the perefct woofer to causual listeners who love deep, accurate Bass. SPL and volume lovers should look elsewhere.

However, In comparision to my SONY GTX 150LE 15 inch sealed monster sub, the difference is quality is noticeable. The Sony 15 inch has better quality, High roll surround, Stiffer cone, and overall Better build quality than this one. Obiviously It costs over double this JB CS1215 woofer. However, for the price, The build quality leaves nothing to fret about.

*Woofer Performance-*
The Performance is satisfactory. I have connected it to my JBL GTX 646 4 channel amp. The AMP is wired in Bridged Mode and Pushes in the likes of 200W RMS to the Sub. The Volume is good enough for my needs and the Thump is decent. The woofer has adequate output in Low end spectrum like 35~50Hz. 

I Have also tested the JBL CS1215 on my home Amp and performance is still very good. My home amp is rated just at 24W RMS and the higher sensitivity and Lighter cone of the woofer helps gain decent bass at Low RMS. I would highly suggest people go for this woofer for their home audio compared to puny 5 inch and 6.5 inch woofers you usually get with Home Theater systems or 5.1 Systems. At the Same RMS and volume, this SUB is Insanely better in Sound quality and volume.

 I love the TONE of woofer which has low,growling and deep bass rather than the DOOF DOOF shallow bass that some people like. If you want DOOF DOOF or Boomy bass, please look for a ported woofer.

*Price-*
The Woofer was brought for INR 4k from Bombay.

*Links-*
JBL - CS1215B - 12 inch Subwoofer Box Enclosure (1100 W) - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

“Thunderbolt” XUV 5OO Detailed Review (Decals, Audio, LED, Mods++)


----------



## funskar (Apr 3, 2014)

Congo for jbl n ur xuv500


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2014)

Connecting it to the car is easy? 
I want something similar for my Scorpio not in mood to overspend. Found this one nice.  
Ordered it


----------



## bhvm (Apr 22, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Connecting it to the car is easy?
> I want something similar for my Scorpio not in mood to overspend. Found this one nice.
> Ordered it



yep. do you already have the amp installed?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2014)

bhvm said:


> yep. do you already have the amp installed?



Yeah I did have amp installed but was looking for something similar like this finally found one. 
Thanks to you.


----------

